# My New Web-site



## Phillip Minnis (May 15, 2010)

After years of thinking about it, I've finally got my own web-site.

As I'm not a techno-whiz, I had no option but to purchase a template web-site.

All of my images are sold via 14 different Microstock Photography web-sites.

Unfortunately, it wasn't until after I'd purchased the web-site, that I realised I could not link each of my images to where I sell my work.  That's a bit disappointing, and it's taught me a lesson, that I should have looked into that before I purchased the site.

Apart from that, I'm pretty happy with the site, and the way I've constructed it.

I'd value any suggestions! 

Web-site:www.phillipminnisphotography.com


Cheers

Phil


----------

